# Belt tensioner adjustment?



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Have any of you needed to adjust the belt tensioner? Does my 2006 Xtrail with the 2.5 L gas engine have an adjuster and something that might need to be tightened up periodically? 

or does this fall under '' if it ain't broke, leave it alone '' ?
I do not hear any squeaks from the fan belt area, i have not visually inspected it for cracks or looseness/wobbles. Just curious if a good idea to tighten up the belt tensioner or leave be.
Thanks !


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

It's self adjusting I believe. If it ain't...


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Self adjustable it is


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i watched a few youtube mechanic videos and i also used the Forum Search box on here to read up on other's past experiences....i may replace the belt as i've had the vehicle since 2015. But first i get out the magnifying glass ( and my strongest reading glasses on!) and inspect the belt for slop, cracks, overly dryness.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ve changed mine many years ago and for 16$ it does very well what it s suppose to do.

post scriptum. take 5 extra minutes to take the plastics inside of the left wheel out.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

otomodo said:


> I ve changed mine many years ago and for 16$ it does very well what it s suppose to do.
> 
> post scriptum. take 5 extra minutes to take the plastics inside of the left wheel out.


i think i changed a fan belt maybe once...back in the Dark Ages....on my father's second family vehicle, the 1984 Chevette. Probably just assisted my father. 
- But do i need a special torque wrench ? or can i remove the fan belt, install the new one...and just make sure it is on nice and snug tight?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

tonyvancity said:


> i think i changed a fan belt maybe once...back in the Dark Ages....on my father's second family vehicle, the 1984 Chevette. Probably just assisted my father.
> - But do i need a special torque wrench ? or can i remove the fan belt, install the new one...and just make sure it is on nice and snug tight?


My sister had a Chevette, 2-tone brown, manual. Man, did I have some (mis)adventures in that little tin box.
No special tools needed.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't say for sure about yours, but changing the tensioner was one of the best moves I thought I made on the X. They get stiff over time. I really noticed a smoother idle after I changed it. Comparing the new and the old, the new Gates one was far more flexible. Not the easiest of jobs to replace it, but if I could do it in my driveway...pretty sure I wrote a thread about the job. However, if the belt is not making any noise and the accessories are working fine, X-Hale is probably right, just leave it alone.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

X-hale said:


> My sister had a Chevette, 2-tone brown, manual. Man, did I have some (mis)adventures in that little tin box.
> No special tools needed.


my father bought the it in 1985 0r 1986 and now that i recall..it was a 1980 Chevette. Four door yellow, automatic, am radio, front bucket seats that i do not recall they even reclined, no real seat support/comfort, manual windows, rear defroster , black interior....nothing else! No coffee cup holders, no center console, no rear cargo cover. 

the engine was rated at 70 horsepower, the car felt heavy and it was a slug on the freeway. Stuck to the slow lane and i took curves with caution as my dad was cheap with having basic all season tires. But honestly, i was 18 in 1986 and it was better then walking in the rain or taking the bus to my crappy factory job!
A high school friend had a 1984 - 2dr chevette with manual tranny and a nicer factory interior, his little 'Vette was actually a fun little crap box to bomb around in. Not fast, just ''faster'' with the manual. Personally, if it were my money back then to spend on a little car..i would bought a used Celica, corolla, civic/prelude, datsun,etc. The japanese compacts were also basic tin cans and often very spartan and low horsepower...but they were more fun to driver, smoother tranny/clutches and Reliable, cheap to service. The old man's Chevette was pretty much a boat anchor. ..lol... ( google image of what our family chevette looked like back then)





9


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

So i go to start up my Xtrail about 30 minutes ago. I'm driving the toyota matrix more often these days, and i try to start up my Xtrail in the back driveway at least once a day to let it run and keep the battery charged, fluids running, etc. 

I look over my fan belt and it seems to be in decent shape, no noticeable cracks or whatever. I let my truck run for at least 5 minutes, revved it up now and then, turned on the vent heat and felt the warm air on my fingers. The temperature gauge needle was in the middle ....everything seemed fine. I go back to look under the hood and the engine running very nice and smooth, no weird noises or smell.
But here is my question: By now the truck running for about 8 minutes or so....i noticed that both the radiator fans are not turning/rotating at all.....is that normal?
Do the rad fans kick in only at a certain temperature? i had thought the fans just automatically rotate soon as the engine turns over, regardless of just idling or engine temperature...?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> I can't say for sure about yours, but changing the tensioner was one of the best moves I thought I made on the X. They get stiff over time. I really noticed a smoother idle after I changed it. Comparing the new and the old, the new Gates one was far more flexible. Not the easiest of jobs to replace it, but if I could do it in my driveway...pretty sure I wrote a thread about the job. However, if the belt is not making any noise and the accessories are working fine, X-Hale is probably right, just leave it alone.


hi, thanks for the advice. I am rockauto now....they want $40 cnd for that Gates tensioner, another $12.50 for fedexp shipping, about $3 tax...$55.04 total shipped to my home in six days if i place the order. 
- i need to find your Thread and/or youtube to determine if i can replace it myself and have the correct tools for the job. Do i need to retorque or is it all self adjusting and straightfoward once the part is installed ?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

The fans will come on at a certain temperature, they're electric not belt driven. Usually one fan and with the AC on or high temperatures, the second one. On a lot of vehicles they are variable speed also.

The other day I was scanning for codes on my Mercedes with my BlueDriver scan tool. For some reason it caused the fan to turn on at full speed. The noise was insane. I couldn't hear the engine over the fan noise. I had no idea it would run at that high a speed.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For your fans just turn on the AC. They should turn right on. 8 minutes of idle may not be long enough for them to come on

I think this was the thread but I didn't provide much detail. Just do a youtube search. Its the same job on an Altima with the 2.5








Serpentine belt is screeching


As the tile says my serpentine belt has begun making noise. I am hoping its just the tensioner and its pulley that have gotten old and tired. Ordered a new belt and tensioner from RockAuto yesterday afternoon, and of course when I took the car later that day the noise got really pronounced. Made...




www.nissanforums.com


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Link test


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Tony, if everything looks good and is working well, why do you want to replace stuff? Don't you have better things to do with your time and money? Knitting perhaps?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

X-hale said:


> The fans will come on at a certain temperature, they're electric not belt driven. Usually one fan and with the AC on or high temperatures, the second one. On a lot of vehicles they are variable speed also.
> 
> The other day I was scanning for codes on my Mercedes with my BlueDriver scan tool. For some reason it caused the fan to turn on at full speed. The noise was insane. I couldn't hear the engine over the fan noise. I had no idea it would run at that high a speed.


thanks X-hale. 


X-hale said:


> Tony, if everything looks good and is working well, why do you want to replace stuff? Don't you have better things to do with your time and money? Knitting perhaps?


IT IS MY daily driver and i am trying to ensure the vehicle lasts another 2-3 years longer. The only ''stuff'' i have replaced were things that were worn down such as the front struts, brakes, cracked windshield. I am only asking if a fan belt should be replaced as i read they tend to stretch and crack after 5 years of age. And even Quadaria mentioned he replaced his tensioner with a noticeable improvement.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> For your fans just turn on the AC. They should turn right on. 8 minutes of idle may not be long enough for them to come on
> 
> I think this was the thread but I didn't provide much detail. Just do a youtube search. Its the same job on an Altima with the 2.5
> 
> ...


ah thanks. My AC gave up the ghost about 2 years ago or more. Was told by a mechanic my compressor is shot, so i guess that explains the fans not kicking in . I will take my truck out for errands later today and pop the hood later to see if the fans kicked in. 
- thanks again for the link.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Tony, it's best to inspect the belt every 15,000 miles (24,000 km) or 12 months. Replace the belt if found damaged or if the auto belt tensioner reading of QR25DE engine reaches the maximum limit. If you look down on the tensioner, there are wear limit notch marks that show you the use range.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

rogoman said:


> Tony, it's best to inspect the belt every 15,000 miles (24,000 km) or 12 months. Replace the belt if found damaged or if the auto belt tensioner reading of QR25DE engine reaches the maximum limit. If you look down on the tensioner, there are wear limit notch marks that show you the use range.


thanks Rogoman ! I will use your advice and have another close up inspection and take it from there.
- Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Joe Didoh (Oct 14, 2019)

tonyvancity said:


> Have any of you needed to adjust the belt tensioner? Does my 2006 Xtrail with the 2.5 L gas engine have an adjuster and something that might need to be tightened up periodically?
> 
> or does this fall under '' if it ain't broke, leave it alone '' ?
> I do not hear any squeaks from the fan belt area, i have not visually inspected it for cracks or looseness/wobbles. Just curious if a good idea to tighten up the belt tensioner or leave be.
> Thanks !


The tensioner need no adjustment. It works automatically. If it is making a squeaking noise, replace it. Or if the tensioning spring is weak, replace the whole component
Thanks.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Joe Didoh said:


> The tensioner need no adjustment. It works automatically. If it is making a squeaking noise, replace it. Or if the tensioning spring is weak, replace the whole component
> Thanks.


thanks Joe, for now i will just leave it be. When the weather warms up, i go and look it over a bit more thoroughly .


----------

